# sweating with cjc no dac and ipam stacked with tb-500 and bpc-157



## Ragingmenace223 (May 25, 2022)

I just got another piece added to my tattoo and the whole time in the chair I was sweating like a boss. Rolling off of me.
  I have never been a big sweater but now in the gym and just about everywhere else the slightest raise in heart rate and I begin to sweat buckets.
   I just want to see if anyone has experienced this or if it my body trying to burn the trash im putting into it?
If Anyones experiences with these peptides are the same please let me know so I dont think im crazy.
   A good friend said I might just have good thermogentics, dont think im buying that.
thx


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 26, 2022)

I figured it out .a peptide guy I know said that high lvls of gh will do that and im running them pretty high so makes sense,  but I dont remember sweating this much on hgh... thx anyways please delete this post mugzy


----------



## lfod14 (May 26, 2022)

It has nothing to due with high GH levels, GH secretagogues are simply known for that. Many people "test" the quality of GH secretagogues by how shitty they feel after pinning them. But if it's a descent time from pinning to feeling like shit, go get your GH tested, the secretagogues only bump up your natural GH pulses, so don't think that's it.


----------

